# Yellowstone Strange Episode Listing



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I guess I will find out the answer to the mystery very soon but there is a "new" episode listed for Yellowstone at 1:58AM this morning (almost an hour from now) called "Power Struggles & Unlikely Alliances." It does not list a season or episode number. I can't find any record of this episode in a Google search or on IMDB. Apparently, it is not just TiVo since it is listed on the Paramount Network website too. The description seems to be new as well. I just wonder what is going on.

ETA: It is actually just goint to be a preview for next week. Just weird the way it is listed.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Normally my OTA Tivo picks this up but for some reason it is not available this season on the channel that used to have it.
So had to buy it on Amazon, watched the first few eps. Always good.


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

Hot4Bo said:


> I guess I will find out the answer to the mystery very soon but there is a "new" episode listed for Yellowstone at 1:58AM this morning (almost an hour from now) called "Power Struggles & Unlikely Alliances." It does not list a season or episode number. I can't find any record of this episode in a Google search or on IMDB. Apparently, it is not just TiVo since it is listed on the Paramount Network website too. The description seems to be new as well. I just wonder what is going on.
> 
> ETA: It is actually just goint to be a preview for next week. Just weird the way it is listed.


My guide data for Yellowstone was all messed up yesterday: 

It was showing replays of last weeks episodes as New and wanted to record them. 
It had last nights episode listed as seasons 4 episode 4, but it was actually episode 3. 
Then this morning, it recorded an 1h 25m episode called Power Struggles & Unlikely Alliances, no season or episode numbers. The first 5 minutes were a preview of next weeks episode and then when that ended the rest of the recording was the new show Mayor of Kingstown.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Bruce24 said:


> My guide data for Yellowstone was all messed up yesterday:
> 
> It was showing replays of last weeks episodes as New and wanted to record them.


This kinda makes sense. The original E1/E2 episodes were packaged as a 2 hour premier. This week they were shown as individual 1 hour episodes.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Bruce24 said:


> My guide data for Yellowstone was all messed up yesterday:
> 
> It was showing replays of last weeks episodes as New and wanted to record them.
> It had last nights episode listed as seasons 4 episode 4, but it was actually episode 3.
> Then this morning, it recorded an 1h 25m episode called Power Struggles & Unlikely Alliances, no season or episode numbers. The first 5 minutes were a preview of next weeks episode and then when that ended the rest of the recording was the new show Mayor of Kingstown.


Mine was this way as well. The replays of the single hour break out episodes for one and two were listed as new and recorded. I had the same issues regarding the mayor of Kingstown. The short 6-minute ish additional episodes that are showing up appeared to be short two to three minute breakouts of certain parts of the episode that just aired or maybe airing next. Not sure if this is going to be a thing going forward or if it was just a fluke and TiVo recorded something that was essentially a commercial.


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

dwatt said:


> Mine was this way as well. The replays of the single hour break out episodes for one and two were listed as new and recorded. I had the same issues regarding the mayor of Kingstown. The short 6-minute ish additional episodes that are showing up appeared to be short two to three minute breakouts of certain parts of the episode that just aired or maybe airing next. Not sure if this is going to be a thing going forward or if it was just a fluke and TiVo recorded something that was essentially a commercial.


I get preview show recorded from time time. Yellowstone, Dr Who and The Walking Dead seem to always do this before a new season starts. This mornings episode preview was strange because it recorded an hour and a half instead of 5 minutes.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Bruce24 said:


> I get preview show recorded from time time. Yellowstone, Dr Who and The Walking Dead seem to always do this before a new season starts. This mornings episode preview was strange because it recorded an hour and a half instead of 5 minutes.


The one I am referring to was not presented as a preview really. I was just parts of the Jimmy and barrel racer storyline.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

(Removed my earlier comments that were wrong. Apparently the TiVo guide data listed “All I See Is You” as episode 4 but it’s really episode 3.)

On top of that, the "Power Struggles & Unlikely Alliances" episode that showed up as a Yellowstone episode (on my TiVo as "new" but without an episode number) was just the series premiere of Mayor of Kingsdown, which will now move to Paramount+ only.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I was able to watch S4E3 on Paramount. I don't have Paramount+.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> I was able to watch S4E3 on Paramount. I don't have Paramount+.


What time was that recording? I wonder if the guide data was messed up.

My S4E3 episode was 11/14 8:00pm - a 6 minute recording starting with Jimmie, and ending with the opening credits.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

It was last night at 8PM. Looking at my TiVo guide now, it does say E4 BUT the title and description of the episode are what IMDB says is E3. This is confirmed by Wikipedia as being E3.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

DVR_Dave said:


> This kinda makes sense. The original E1/E2 episodes were packaged as a 2 hour premier. This week they were shown as individual 1 hour episodes.


Delete the first two individual one hour episodes and keep the 2 hour premier. The individual episodes are polluted with large annoying advertising bugs throughout them.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> It was last night at 8PM. Looking at my TiVo guide now, it does say E4 BUT the title and description of the episode are what IMDB says is E3. This is confirmed by Wikipedia as being E3.


Weird. I wonder what aired in that TiVo guide episode 3 then.

Thank you for confirming that the ep that TiVo is calling episode 4 is actually episode 3.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Had a similar recording. It ended up being the new Mayor of Kingstown instead.


----------

